# Lost Microsoft Word 2003



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Is it just the shortcut that is missing?

My word EXE file is located in:

C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\winword.exe

Might be Office 11 for you


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

David, Here is another Free "Office"
http://download.openoffice.org/
.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> David, Here is another Free "Office"
> http://download.openoffice.org/



Open Office is wonderful open source software and I have been using it for ages and ever since Sun released the code into the public domain. I own a license and have nothing in particular against Microsoft Office (save for cost and license issues) but OO does everything it does (with about 99.9 percent accuracy in reading and writing Word, Excel [macros don't always translate], etc. files) plus has a decent basic graphics program. The components integrate nicely. It is cross platform. I find it more stable than MO. And as mentioned, it is free! Here is the URL for all kinds of add-ons and enhancements. 

http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/most_pop_ext/?intcmp=1478

Here is a link that compares commercial to open source software of all kinds that enthusiasts reading this might like to have. I built my newest machine with very few pieces of costly commercial software. I now use Gimp and Gimpshop instead of Photoshop and Scribus does a nice job with layouts. I do business graphics like business cards and so forth in the Draw program part of Open Office. I also like Paint.net a lot. 

http://www.osalt.com/
 
If you absolutely need Microsoft Office 2003 you are going to have to get your hands on the disc or see if you can download it from somewhere. The install will beg you for license information and so forth. Hopefully as Scuba Dave asked, you just lost the shortcuts somehow.


----------



## HarryHarley (Nov 17, 2006)

Have you tried a "system restore" prior to the date you "lost" it?


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you still have your serial number, PM me with your address and i'll send you a set of disks if i can find them


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The system restore worked. Bob, I have checked into the "Open Office" and will probably download it also. It appears that Open Office doesn't take up as much memory, and all I need it for is to write job estimates, etc. Thanks for the info. Mr. Chips, I'm not sure what serial number you are referring to, although I have the problem solved and do appreciate the offer. Of course the Microsoft Word 2003 came with the computer and they did not supply the disc if I needed it. Thanks to all, David


----------

